# Tek Light Bleed



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

As I am getting ready to put in an order for a new Tek light to hang over my 120-P, and anguishing over the PROs and CONs of a 6x fixture as opposed to a 4x fixture, I just realized that I will have a bigger problem... LIGHT BLEED!

Problem is that where the tank will be setup in the living room, a rimless tank with hanging light will place the Tek well above eye level for those sitting on the couch, watching TV, at the computer etc.... And as Tek lights tend to be extreme light bleed offenders I am now trying to devise a way to deal with this eminent issue...

My little AquaMedic HQI pendant has these really cool light shields that you can slide into the front and back of the fixture to help minimize this issue:










But there is no such thing for the Tek light... So here are my options as I see them

- Curse about it (hasn't helped so far)
- Consider a different light - perhaps 2x 250w pendants like the 70w I use on my SW Nano (lots more $$$ and not what I want)
- DIY Light shield for the Tek light

On that last item - has anyone seen this done before?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats a nice little tank you have. I like those little giants.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

dapellegrini said:


> - DIY Light shield for the Tek light
> On that last item - has anyone seen this done before?


yeah, I think the old timers here used to call it a Canopy


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

One of these days, I'm gonna post pics of how I mounted my 4x54 Tek on my 75. I have ZERO light bleed.

If your tank had a rim my idea would work perfectly. Since it doesn't, why don't you sew up some fabric and hang it around three (or four) sides of the light. Attach the fabric with small magnets or velcro. Pick a dark fabric. This should diffuse and soften any light seepage the same way a lamp shade does. Be sure to not cover the cooling slots completely. Heat rises so you shouldn't have any problems but be sure to check it thoroughly.

Just an idea. Good luck!


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Ya - you definitely don't get an ADA tank to set a canopy on top... Or a Tek light for that matter. 

I wonder if I could accomplish the fabric idea with some pieces of metal like my AM pendant... There is a rim that I could attach something to under the fixture at the ends of the reflectors. I guess I will have to devise something... If you have photos of your fabric skirt setup I would be interested to see it in action.

Thanks for the thoughts and comments so far. I am surprised more folks haven't had to deal with this issue.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

dapellegrini said:


> Ya - you definitely don't get an ADA tank to set a canopy on top... Or a Tek light for that matter.
> 
> I wonder if I could accomplish the fabric idea with some pieces of metal like my AM pendant... There is a rim that I could attach something to under the fixture at the ends of the reflectors. I guess I will have to devise something... If you have photos of your fabric skirt setup I would be interested to see it in action.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts and comments so far. I am surprised more folks haven't had to deal with this issue.


I haven't actually tried the fabric idea. It was just something that popped into my head as I read your thread. I did finally post pictures of my Tek light set up on the DIY forum.


----------

